# COD:WAW Punkbuster Issues



## Hilton1588

Like so many others, I am having issues with PB and World at War. I'm getting the "*Restriction: Service Communication Failure: PnkbstrB.exe driver failure (PnkbstrK.sys) ffab*" error message. This pops up after I've been in a server from 10 - 30 seconds. I can rejoin the same server immediately to the same result. I am also capable of killing some one if they wander by fast enough.

I have downloaded, installed, uninstalled, restarted and deleted PB and the actual game multiple times, all to the same end. Everything is up to date on my computer. I'm running Windows XP with an Intel Core 2 Quad 2.66Ghz process.

What really gets me confused is that I also have COD4 and that runs just fine....


----------



## Hilton1588

Well, I have an update to my situation. However, it's not a positive update. I just got kicked from a COD4 server with the same error message.


----------



## W1NST0N

Hi Hilton1588, I have had the same issue as yourself, and at last I believe have found a workaround! 

The exact error I had was...
---------------------------------
NOTICE: 
W1NST0N Punkbuster kicked player W1NST0N (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrB.exe driver failure: (PnkBstrK.sys) ffab
---------------------------------

Resolution:
I have copied the Call Of Duty World at War 'PnkBstrK.sys' component into the 'C:\Windows\System32' folder; this allows me to join PB enabled games without being kicked. 

I don't know why this should be, as it is *meant* to be placed in the 'C:\Windows\ystem32\Drivers' folder so far as I am aware, however when it is moved back in that directory, I start getting kicked once again. 

As this workaround is a manual temporary *fix*, it may well be undone the next time the client is automatically updated. To this end I have attached zipped batch file that copies the required file to the *working* location. It can be easily re-ran, should the file be updated by PB.

Simply extract the zip file to your 'Call Of Duty World at War' install folder and double click the file named 'CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.bat'.

FYI: 
Without removing the Call Of Duty World at War version of 'PnkBstrK.sys' from 'C:\Windows\System32', I tried Call of Duty 4, which connected to the server successfully, and did not get disconnected. 

I hope this works for you too,

W1NST0N


----------



## Dr.BenDover

I have the exact same problem but I installed the fix in the C:windows/system32 directory and it still happened.i installed it into my CoD:WaW file so that I can keep track of it.I also don't know what your talking abot when you say 'PnkBstrK.sys',because I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## W1NST0N

The steps to follow are:

Make sure you are running the latest version of the game - fully patched. Should be v1.4 at the time I posted this. 

Make sure you have updated the punkbuster files - check out the evenbalance web site for updater and instructions here http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

1) Extract the zip file (from my previous post) named CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.zip (take note where you extracted it to)

2) Move that extracted file (named 'CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.bat') into your 'Call of Duty World at War' install folder. 

3) Double-click the file 'CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.bat' and it will copy over the file [PnkBstrK.sys] for you into your C:\Windows\System32 directory.

That *should* work, with any luck! If it doesn't, it would indicate that you do not have 'PnkBstrK.sys'. I'll zip and attach my copy of it just in case. Extract and place it in your 'Call of Duty World at War' install folder, then run 'CoD-WaW_Connection_Failure_Fix.bat' again.

If that doesn't work, it must be yet another damned quirk with PB :-/

Good luck!


----------



## Zealex

so much to read, Hilton, whats your firewall? I think I had this same problem when comodo was blocking my pnkbustera and punkbusterb


----------



## Labbern

I also have the same problem as you guys, and I did everything you said W1NSTON but it didn't help. But does the message go away after a day or two for you guys? Because I can play the game one day, and then the next day, it's gone. Then after a couple of days again, it's back!
Please help me!


----------



## rabbit567

i got the same prob, anyone know a fix?? ive updated eveything!!


----------



## isamu99

got the same frickin' problem, and did everything in WINSTON'S instructions to a tee. Please help


----------

